# 1000 Amp Residential service



## FragElectric (Mar 2, 2010)

Thought I would post a pic of the 1000 amp service I am working on.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Condo's???


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

That must be one big ass meth lab for a 1000 amp service.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Where are the myers hub's?


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

lets see the back up genny!


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

BuzzKill said:


> That must be one big ass meth lab for a 1000 amp service.


 There are several house's around here that have up to 1600 amp services.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

william1978 said:


> Where are the myers hub's?


He might be using sealing rings. I've done that a time or three, when space is tight.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Six condos/apartments/townhouses, plus a house panel.


----------



## FragElectric (Mar 2, 2010)

It is an existing 5000 square foot house that is getting an 8000 square foot addition. The existing house has a 400 amp service. The 5-200 Amp disconnects will be feeding the 2 existing 200 amp panels in the existing house, 1-200 amp panel for the detached pool house and detached 2 level garage, 1-200 amp panel to provide additional circuits to the addition, and 1-200 amp panel for the 22 tons of geothermal units. There will be 3-45 kw generators, 1 for the 2 existing panels, 1 for the additional house panel and pool house/garage panel and 1 for the geothermal panel.

No myers hubs are required as the trough and disconnects will be externally bonded with the 4/0 copper from the footer. 

The back side of the bottom trough has a square cut out where a second trough enters from the other side of the wall. The trough on the other side of the wall sits under a CT cabinet.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Are you designing the service or following a print?

Keep posting pics :thumbsup:


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Around here, the POCO would set a 15 KVA transformer on the pole, and feed the 1000 amp service with #6 tri-plex.

Nah, maybe they'd go to a 25 KVA, and use #4. It's a big service y'know!

Rob

P.S. Nice-looking work!


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Black4Truck said:


> Keep posting pics :thumbsup:


 Yea Frag we like pictures.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

micromind said:


> Around here, the POCO would set a 15 KVA transformer on the pole, and feed the 1000 amp service with #6 tri-plex.
> 
> Nah, maybe they'd go to a 25 KVA, and use #4. It's a big service y'know!
> 
> ...


Oh, they install fusable links huh? :thumbsup:

~Matt


----------



## FragElectric (Mar 2, 2010)

Black4Truck said:


> Are you designing the service or following a print?
> 
> Keep posting pics :thumbsup:


Not a single electrical print to be had. The home owner is the GC. So its design build in the field.

Working on more pics, all the ones I have left have my employees in them. Can't post those on the net.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

FragElectric said:


> Not a single electrical print to be had. The home owner is the GC. So its design build in the field.


 
Dam.. your good :notworthy: and so far it ALL fits like a glove :thumbsup:


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

nice looking work (might be my eye, but looks like a slight violation of 110.26 A 3 - 6" rule ?)


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

Very interesting. I have never seen a service that big for a residential application. In Quebec a 400 amp service is common, they primarily use electric heating. I have heard of, but have never seen, a 600 volt (30~40 amps) service supplied to large custom home to supply the electric heat / cooling loads and this kept the remainder to 120/240 volt 400 amp.

In this neck of the woods, I would suspect that we would be splitting up that with individual drops to the locations and use a central metering pole.

Any residential service that is more then 200 amps requires special permission by the utility and the inspection authority anyway according to our code.

Cheers


----------



## danickstr (Mar 21, 2010)

I am thinking he left room for the next 3000 Sq. ft. addition or bedroom grotto pumps to the left.

e: send me the pics with the employees- I will put donny darko bunny heads on them so they cant be recognized and return them to you for posting.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Lookin good!


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Curious what product you used between the two back-to-back gutters?


----------



## FragElectric (Mar 2, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Curious what product you used between the two back-to-back gutters?


I used an 10x10 galvanized trough. I cut an 10x10 square in the back of the 12x12 trough and cut off the end of the 10x10 leaving about 3 inches of metal to wrap around the inside of the 12x12.


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

Nice looking work. It's nice that you're able to help a young couple with their starter home.


----------



## Bill Annett (May 11, 2009)

Hi.

I am a first time poster but have been viewing this site for years. I have learned alot from its members.

But Am I missing something, I see 7 service disconnects. Is there a Main that I did not see. Article 230.71 limits the service disconnects to 6.

Bill Annett


----------



## Bowdude (Feb 13, 2010)

First post for me also, since it is 1000 amps is the AHJ making you ground fault???
Bowdude


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Bowdude said:


> First post for me also, since it is 1000 amps is the AHJ making you ground fault???
> Bowdude


That is only required on systems with more than 150 volts to ground.


----------



## Bowdude (Feb 13, 2010)

Boy, guess I should have looked closer, the Utility Providers around my area would have a real issue with a 1000 amp single phase service. Maybe a smaller REC might allow under certain situations.


----------

